# Why no west coast meet?



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

jackson hole!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

You don't have one becasue you don't need one everyday out there is epic so its nothing new to you. Sorry for your misfortune of huge mountains and great snow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> You don't have one becasue you don't need one everyday out there is epic so its nothing new to you. Sorry for your misfortune of huge mountains and great snow.


Yeah it sucks to be us. 

In all I would be totally down for a Wolf Creek meet. It's pretty cheap for lift tickets, and you can certainly get a good deal on a big rental in either South Fork (better if it's snowing they generally keep the pass open to the resort) or Pagosa Springs (better for nightlife, eating, and just about everything else). Plus the area looks fun (never ridden it) and the backcountry is off the freakin' hook there (ridden it tons). 

Monarch would be fun, but not so sure it would entertain everyone quite long enough.

The pain with Wolf Creek is that it is far from any major airport. Minimum 4 hour drive from Colorado Springs. At least 5 from Denver. 

Jackson would be fun but expensive. 

In all, I would say Utah, specifically up by Ogden (Powder Mountain/Snobasin) is a great value. I don't think we paid more than $59 a day at Snobasin and it was a lot less at Pow Mow. The backcountry on the nearby peak is insane. 4,000 vertical foot drops. Of course you also have to hike that. I really liked it. The slackcountry is really really good out of Snobasin too.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I would be down with any of those places. I ski's all over Utah when I was a kid because I had a lot of family out in Holliday (just outside SLC) and loved it. I would definitely want to stay away from Park City as I remember it being kind of yuppie. If we do Wolf Creek I know a few people down there as I used to live in Pagosa Springs and I might be able to get a good deal on a 4+ bedroom place. I guess I'll see what areas everyone might be interested in and we'll go from there. Also if I remember right there is an airport near Durango just on the other side of the New Mexico border which I believe puts people at a 2 hour drive from an airport but I'll research it and see what I come up with. I'm thinking pretty much exactly a year from now which seems like a long time, but I drink and sleep so much in the summer that October rolls back around real fast :laugh:. Anybody that might even consider being in just post up here and give your opinion on resorts. If we hit Wolf Creek on local appreciation day you get a $24 ticket, anyone know of other places that do deals like that? I'm open to all suggestions, I'm going to start saving my money now.

I know we have big mountains and great snow out here but it would be cool to put a face and a few days of riding with all the people I talk to/bicker with on here every day :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolf Creek would be an easy one to do for sure. Such a great place without a doubt. Not a mega resort but plenty of fun. I am just not so sure the airport near Durango would be considered a major. Flying can be expensive and I bet that airport is one of the more pricey to get to. Anyway, setting up something for next year is a good idea. I know MPD would probably make the haul. Ale is usually down for a Colorado trip. So yeah, we should start thinking about a 4day-week long trip somewhere...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

with a years notice i think i could swing something as long as rates are reasonable. I guess i'll have to put off my trip to jackson to visit dpk (from tos) for another year. it would be worth it just ride with ale AND kc on the same trip.

what about steamboat? i've never been there so i have no idea, just throwing that out there.

Hrm, nevermind. MDP, shay and EL in the same town wouldnt be too pretty.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

if it is at a reasonably priced place i'd be in. out west would not be much more expensive than doing Jay is. $120 round trip in fuel to drive to jay vs. plane tick and carpool or bus from airport. as long as its not during a peak travel time. would love to log some serious hours out west.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Next year?... doesn't the season last well into April out there? If so, and someone could get a hook up, I would totally be down for flying out to experience some REAL pow, for atleast a couple days.

I'm planning a trip to Banff (well, calgary, but its an hour away) near the end of March, but I think that's as close to the Rockies as I'll get this year


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Kr$shan, just let me know if you plan a trip out to Colorado this year. Otherwise, it's just a little too short of notice to make this thing happen in a big fashion. 

Steamboat is a fun mountain, but the snow can really be hit or miss there, especially when compared to Wolf Creek. The lower altitude makes it more susceptible to melting, rain, and such. The base sits at just under 7000 feet. Most Colorado resorts start at 8 or 9k ft. Then again when it snows there it gets after it like this season. The other thing is Steamboat is expensive. Probably $80 a day for lift tickets this year, and there are basically no deals for the 'Boat. On the flip side, the backcountry on Buffalo Pass has rather good access, and the town is one of the best ski towns out there. If you can't have fun going out in Steamboat, then you really aren't into the ski town vibe. 

Wolf Creek sounds like a great idea, getting away from the mega resorts and hitting up a locally owned place is always better. I have rarely heard a bad word about the Wolf. I can attest to the fact that the pass is bad ass.
Some of the deepest steepest snow I have ridden in Colorado is back there.
















The resort looks to get plenty of the same. Mid week, it is dead there. 

Utah is the other idea I like a lot. You get a lot of bang for your traveling buck. All the resorts are close to SLC Airport. You just need to import your booze. Not a problem for those of us who would drive. As I mentioned I dig Pow Mow, Snobasin, and the surrounding bc there. Lot's of possibilities.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


>


daaaaaaamn, wolf creeks looks good to me!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

niice..... we're gunna need an avy safety lesson or two i think.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I think it's too short of notice this year to have the turnout I personally would like to see so I'm thinking next year at this time should give everyone more than enough time to get their shit in gear. I vote Wolf Creek, backcountry galore with KillClimbz as a great guide, I know the resort really well, the lift tickets aren't bad, virtually no lift lines unless it's spring break (when all the texans show up ), great snow in the spring guarenteed, the terrain is great with a large range of beginner to steep backcountry-ish areas on the actual resort (waterfall area, look it up on youtube), Pagosa is a fun town to party in, and if I can contact some old friends there who worked at Fairfield I might be able to get us a slammin deal on lodging.

And Steamboat, although a cool mountain and has been known to get some good snow probably wouldn't be reliable enough and would be a much harder hit to the wallet ticket, travel, and lodging wise, hell even the bars would be more expensive. I think I'm headed to Wolf Creek mid march this year so I'll make sure and get some pics/videos to show you guys what we'd be looking at.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I can definitely guide around there. Hopefully I can get one or two people with experience like ale to come along. It's much better if I am not the only one with trained eyes out there. There is a lot of low risk stuff there to do too, so it's a good bc spot for sure.
Hopefully I'll get down to the pass for some riding this season soon. I've been trying to schedule a trip with my buddy down there, but unfortunately I missed the boat in December, and haven't been able to work something out since.
My vote is either for late January or mid to late March for Wolf Creek. January is usually when tons of good light cold fluffy pow dumps happen. March also tends to get hammered, and the snowpack stabilizes more, allowing some of the bigger lines to go down in the bc like the above posted one. Plus it's just warmer in general. We were hanging out in shorts at my friends cabin in Pagosa after that day.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Yeah, I can definitely guide around there. Hopefully I can get one or two people with experience like ale to come along. It's much better if I am not the only one with trained eyes out there. There is a lot of low risk stuff there to do too, so it's a good bc spot for sure.
> Hopefully I'll get down to the pass for some riding this season soon. I've been trying to schedule a trip with my buddy down there, but unfortunately I missed the boat in December, and haven't been able to work something out since.



Well DrGreenthumb and I are probably headed down for the 15th, 16th, and 17th with a few other buddies of mine. More than likely we will be just hitting the resort but if you want to catch a ride and pitch on a roof your welcome to come. If you come I'll bring some shoes and my 164 to do a little backcountry with you, but nothing too crazy. I'm still healing from my last bout with backcountry.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^I might be interested.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Cool, I'll have all the details worked out by the end of this weekend so I'll shoot you a pm with departure/arrival times, lodging options, etc. so you can see whether or not it will work for you.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

So should we consider this a non-regional meet and more of a snowboardingforum.com meet? It'd be nice to see 50+ members maul a mountain for 4 days to a week. Not to be partial but Colorado would be the most centrally located for a massive nationwide member meet up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm new to the sport, new to the forums, but I am DOWN for a west coast meet. I'd be happy to fly down (vacation time permitting) to meet and board with people.

Of course, if any of you damn yankees want to make your way north to Whistler/Blackcomb or somewhere else, I'd be cool with that, too.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

There is an east coast meet going on soon if it hasn't already happened. I have already put out the word on trying to find larger scale lodging for next year IF we go to Wolf Creek. I haven't heard many suggestions so far nor many people saying they are in. I think I will pretty much need to know everyone that is in by January next year so this thing can be full swing and not flop March 2009. No offense to anyone on this forum but this is not going to be the type of trip where I will accept "I could probably make it," or "Let me know when you guys head out" a month before the trip, everyone must be in full commitment atleast 3 months before the trip. If we have a place and a plan we can not afford to have 6 people drop out raising costs for everyone when it comes to lodging, possibly tickets, and maybe even transportation at the last second. Other than that, anyone and everyone here is invited and bring friends.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

You all know the Rockies and the Great Basin are not the west coast? That would be the Serrias and Cascades.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm down, that'd be a fun ass time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

my wife and i are total newbies, but sw co, and nm are about the only places we can drive to. Wolf Creek is definitely on our list of places to check out. We won't be keepin up with y'all but having a friendly face around helps us newbies out quite a bit. I'll be keepin an eye on this thread for sure.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm sure we can still setup a small meet for the End of March... It wouldn't be as co-ordinated with a chalet and such, but we could all book rooms at a local hostel or something cheap like a motel, and do it up with, say 4-6 people.

killclimbz, would the resorts that start at 8k elevation still be good around then? I would love to come out on our Easter weekend (March 21-24) but I might have to work, so I'm thinking the weekend after... short trip; maybe 3 days riding, two days travelling. I wanna get out west this year, and going to Colorado may be cheaper than going to Calgary or whistler... (thank god for South West Airlines  )


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

kri$han said:


> I'm sure we can still setup a small meet for the End of March... It wouldn't be as co-ordinated with a chalet and such, but we could all book rooms at a local hostel or something cheap like a motel, and do it up with, say 4-6 people.
> 
> killclimbz, would the resorts that start at 8k elevation still be good around then? I would love to come out on our Easter weekend (March 21-24) but I might have to work, so I'm thinking the weekend after... short trip; maybe 3 days riding, two days travelling. I wanna get out west this year, and going to Colorado may be cheaper than going to Calgary or whistler... (thank god for South West Airlines  )


here is your spring break krishan (College Ski Fest tremblant Canada spring break tremblant). drunken college ski bunnies........nuff said


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

kri$han said:


> I'm sure we can still setup a small meet for the End of March... It wouldn't be as co-ordinated with a chalet and such, but we could all book rooms at a local hostel or something cheap like a motel, and do it up with, say 4-6 people.
> 
> killclimbz, would the resorts that start at 8k elevation still be good around then? I would love to come out on our Easter weekend (March 21-24) but I might have to work, so I'm thinking the weekend after... short trip; maybe 3 days riding, two days travelling. I wanna get out west this year, and going to Colorado may be cheaper than going to Calgary or whistler... (thank god for South West Airlines  )


i've got a trip planned for loveland with 4/5 friends for march 10-14. we're staying in georgetown, so wolf creek is probably out of reach for us. let me know if you'll be more towards our area.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

kri$shan, sorry I missed your question. Most of the resorts near the Denver area start at 9k ft and yes they should be fine. We have a little bit of a break in the snow right now, but late March and early April tend to bring some good sized dumps. The snowpack is at it's deepest and the days are warmer. Some of the best weather you can have is during that time.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> You all know the Rockies and the Great Basin are not the west coast? That would be the Serrias and Cascades.


Yeah but this kind of took a spin towards non-regional therefore pretty much putting Colorado in the middle of all of us between the East Coast and the West Coast. Originally I also suggested Hood, Tahoe etc.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

kri$han said:


> I'm sure we can still setup a small meet for the End of March... It wouldn't be as co-ordinated with a chalet and such, but we could all book rooms at a local hostel or something cheap like a motel, and do it up with, say 4-6 people.
> 
> killclimbz, would the resorts that start at 8k elevation still be good around then? I would love to come out on our Easter weekend (March 21-24) but I might have to work, so I'm thinking the weekend after... short trip; maybe 3 days riding, two days travelling. I wanna get out west this year, and going to Colorado may be cheaper than going to Calgary or whistler... (thank god for South West Airlines  )


I'll be down depending on where you go. I'm not much into the big yuppie resorts so the furthest from Loveland you could really drag me without an actual trip would be A-Basin.

Berg will be here from the 10th - 17th of March if that could fit your schedule. I believe it is a Monday-Friday gig.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

I would be interested. I have never been out west and i was going to go out next year so this would work out great.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Im hoping to get in at least one trip out west next year so you can pretty much count me in.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

cifex said:


> here is your spring break krishan (College Ski Fest tremblant Canada spring break tremblant). drunken college ski bunnies........nuff said


Sumtim about boarding.....there is always a 10/1 ratio of guys to girls....this weekend pretty much sums it up!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Good to see we are starting to get some takers. Does everyone think that Colorado/Utah would be a good central location? Of course I live here so Im a little biased towards Colorado but like said, I'm open to suggestions or even a poll/vote of some sort. Invite everyone you can. I've already gotten a few responses as to larger scale lodging and it looks like for the most part as long as I have about 3-4 months notice finding a larger furnished home for a week shouldn't be a problem. Less than 3 months and we start to get limited to to the more expensive lodging (like it matters that much with 20-50 people lol). I tried to put a link to this thread in my signature but it doesn't show up in my posts :dunno:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I am down. 

I vote Wolf Creek. Looks awesome.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

cifex said:


> here is your spring break krishan (College Ski Fest tremblant Canada spring break tremblant). drunken college ski bunnies........nuff said


holy fack... scenery like that was definately the only thing that trip was missing...lol

For next year, let's say at this point I'm in 100%... very very few things would prevent me from not making it out to another snowboardingforum.com meet  ... as far as this year is concerned, its not looking so great, I need a few weeks of hardcore job searching and I got a lot of loose ends to tie up here before I leave for any trips... if I do anything it'll be _really_ last minute...

I'll make a thread if/when I do decide on some time this year, and anyone else available can meet up with me whereever we decide to go...


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

kri$han said:


> holy fack... scenery like that was definately the only thing that trip was missing...lol
> 
> For next year, let's say at this point I'm in 100%... very very few things would prevent me from not making it out to another snowboardingforum.com meet  ... as far as this year is concerned, its not looking so great, I need a few weeks of hardcore job searching and I got a lot of loose ends to tie up here before I leave for any trips... if I do anything it'll be _really_ last minute...
> 
> I'll make a thread if/when I do decide on some time this year, and anyone else available can meet up with me whereever we decide to go...


I'm down for sure. And this time, I'm brining 10 extra straps. That's right, I said 10. They're easier to pack than 3 pairs of &*^%$# bindings lol


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kri$han said:


> holy fack... scenery like that was definately the only thing that trip was missing...lol
> 
> For next year, let's say at this point I'm in 100%... very very few things would prevent me from not making it out to another snowboardingforum.com meet  .....


Keep it wrapped, Kri$. We wouldn't want any little Kumars disrupting round two. I say we easterners do a 1-2 Punch. West week and a follow-up east weekend. (or the other way around) If we do plan it, I would prefer that we go the week before Easter. That is when I am guaranteed the most time off.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm going to need to be in a lot better shape next winter if im going to handle a week of riding here and then a week of riding over there. There really needs to be a recovery week in the middle.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

wolf creek definitely ..........


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Get to work Bobby :cheeky4:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Carm, just organize it, buddy.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

where's powder mountain?

there's a super 8 deal in utah at the ramada: lift tix, shuttle and room for $90/per person per night...Utah Ski Package Rates

that getts you a shuttle to Alta, Brighton, Snowbird & Solitude... anyone know what those resorts are like?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I love that bottom pic with the other hill going right back up. Looks awful nice. There sure is a lot of snow there.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Prob sound like a cocky shit here but I gotta say it. From what I see in the pictures, Utah and such has pretty steep grades but the trees are not dense at all. I think Jay type terrain w/ steep grade and a clusterf*ck of trees looks much more intimidating. We'll see what I say when I am actually out there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Trees in Utah are pretty loose actually. Except for when you get into that scrub brush down low. That stuff is miserable. Utah also has 60 degree slopes inbounds. Now the trees at Winterpark have put a hurting on everyone. Specifically the 40 gate. I've never seen so many east coast "tree riders" just get their ass handed to them than at that place. West coast riders too.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Should probably still have an east coast meet next year as well. Some east coast people can make it out west and some can't. Some can do both (and will enjoy rubbing it in).


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mooz said:


> Should probably still have an east coast meet next year as well. Some east coast people can make it out west and some can't. Some can do both (and will enjoy rubbing it in).


mooz, why couldn't you make it out West? Plane tix being the big one, but you should be able to find tickets sub $300 rt. Lot's of people out here who can pull strings and do things to make it cheaper once you arrive. Hell at the Winterpark meet I managed to get a ton of discounted and free lift tix that I gave to everyone at the meet.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> mooz, why couldn't you make it out West? Plane tix being the big one, but you should be able to find tickets sub $300 rt. Lot's of people out here who can pull strings and do things to make it cheaper once you arrive. Hell at the Winterpark meet I managed to get a ton of discounted and free lift tix that I gave to everyone at the meet.


Oh I can make it out west for sure. I just wanted to go to two and rub it in as much as possible.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Mooz said:


> Oh I can make it out west for sure. I just wanted to go to two and rub it in as much as possible.


Me too! Me too!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I think I'd be in for double trouble.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Powder Mountain is a really good option. Last year it would have been bad, but Utah has a bad season about once a decade. So they should have that shit out of their system.

The other front runner, Wolf Creek is another great option. It would probably be cheaper than Utah actually. Lift tix at Wolf Creek top out at $45 a day, and often times mid week it's cheaper from what I have seen. They get a ton of snow too. The big drawback is the closest major airport is at least 3 hours away. I would think that would be the Colorado Springs airport. It's a solid 5 hours from Denver to get there. So rental cars are a must. Then again, rental cars are kind of a must at Pow Mow too. It's over an hour from the SLC airpot to Powder Mountain. Certainly closer. 

Powder Mountain
Pros: Snobasin is also close by. Good sidecountry. Chill area. Both resorts are big, get tons of snow. Affordable lift tickets. Powder Mountain is a big place. Might be over 5,000 acres now. That's bigger than Vail which means it's freakin' huge.
Cons: Liquor laws suck, no real good restaurants, no good bars, supporting the Mormon machine to keep acting like it does. Powder Mountain is not steep. Snobasin is though.

Wolf Creek
Pros: Gets tons of snow. Some fun if not small bars in Pagosa. Decent restaurants. Affordable lift tickets. Durango Mountain is about 90 minutes away, and if you have balls and a little extra cash, Silverton is just over two hours. Steepest overall area in the 48. Cat skiing close by. Amazing hike to backcountry on the pass that I know very well, and good sidecountry access out of the resort. Cheap lodging all the way around. South Fork is a little more dead, but has at least one bar and places to eat. The pass rarely closes on that side. Still I think Pagosa is better from an after hours perspective.
Cons: Not a huge mountain. I doubt anyone would get bored, but it's not huge. If it really dumps, the pass can close on the West side. So if Pagosa is where you stay, you can get stuck there. If you are in South Fork, the pass stays open to the ski area, but amenities are much less. This includes boardshops, bars, and eats.
Wolf Creek is in a remote part of the state. One of the more beautiful spots, but it's far away from anything major. Also not nearly as steep as what you can find at Snobasin. Might be hard to find a place to accommodate a group larger than 10 people.


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

Pagosa Springs is a nice town. 26 miles to Wolf Creek and a pleasant drive going up and a bit dicey if icy when you are going down. Songs have been written about the ride down. The only draw back for Wolf Creek is the size of the resort that is for folks that like to ride resort(app 600 acres). The backside or back lift requires unstrapping and walking (app 1,000 acres). It probably has the best snow in the US. A couple guys dissappeared there this year on a 4' snow day that followed several other big snows so sink out of site powder is available. Killz knows the OB and I believe him when he says it is hard to find it's peer. Durango is only the 1.5 hrs and a very nice resort with reasonable lift tickets. They, Durango, do groom alot so you have to be there the day after it snows to get into the powder. It gets a lot of snow but nothing compares to Wolf Creek. Durango has a Snow cat service and by the looks of the bowls and chutes surrounding the resort I would like to try it at least once. It runs about 200 and they say you get 10 to 15 runs in a day. I talked to a guy named Greg that owns a board shop in Durango this last winter. He drove to Wolf Creek the nite before an anticipated 4 footer, slept in his car, rode all day, then took a 9 hr. detour to get back home. So the snow is epic even for someone that lives there. Alb., NM is about a 3 hr drive also. With all this being said, If I lived in the east I would problably pick Utah just because it would satisfy more people with different interest.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well look at that. Deep snow thats not guarded by a rediculous number of trees. I'm excited already. Travel really is the big thing. I want as much riding with the minimal amount of traveling. Ive already got to do the flight over I dont want to have to drive all over too.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i'd be down for one but i doubt both. hopefully the west coast meet since i havnt been out there to ride in a few years but i take what i can get these days.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

How is the biking around there? If Im gonna go out west durring the summer Im going to bring my bike. Ive been planning on a BC trip this summer but if it could be a summer/winter sport trip that would be great.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Question for you wolfy. How far is Smith Rock from you???


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ogden is a good hour from the SLC airport. Winterpark/Summit are between 80-90 minutes. Not much of a difference there. Wolf Creek on the other hand, well that's a three hour drive from Colorado Springs and 5 from Denver. So yeah, that is a big drive. The drive is stellar though...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Has anyone given any thought to a summer meet on Mt. Hood? say in the middle of July?


That sounds cool. How much terrain is actually open there that time of year? How much vert? Is it pretty much just for the freestyle stuff? Do they just setup a bunch of rails and boxes and crap on the glacier?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool I'll have to talk to my biking buddy and get him to come out with me. That might just mean we will have a telemarker with us.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> As for wolf creek, what about the airport in Grand Junction?


3-4 hours away at least. Probably 5 hours in reality. No easy way to get to Wolf Creek from Grand Junction. Either drive through Montrose, pass the exit for Telluride, go through Ouray over Red Mountain Pass (probably the most dangerous in the lower 48) to Silverton, than over Molas pass to Durango, than 90 minutes later Pagosa. That is a big hassle. 

The other option would be to hook up with 50 and drive by Gunnison and over either Monarch Pass or take the cut off before that and drive a narrow little icy road to Saguache before hooking up with 285. Not easy either. 

Colorado Springs is the best option I can think of right now.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks pretty sweet..... 

1000' vertical serviced by the lift?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

cifex said:


> That sounds cool. How much terrain is actually open there that time of year? How much vert? Is it pretty much just for the freestyle stuff? Do they just setup a bunch of rails and boxes and crap on the glacier?


North American Riding In July......why question it? :dunno:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Just a random thought here...
> 
> Has anyone given any thought to a summer meet on Mt. Hood? say in the middle of July? Might be fun for those who could swing it to get a few days of summer riding in. Along with that, we could all take a day and white water raft the Deschutes River nearby, try wind Surfing in the Columbia Gorge as well as any other activity to fill in the day after riding. Portland International Airport is a very convienient transportation hub and there are a lot of low fares in and out. Also, the lodging and transportation options are unlimited here.
> 
> This is`nt meant as an "instead of" but an "in addition to" idea to compliment our winter meets.


Funny, a buddy of mine and I are planning (like we have the past two years) on a cross-country drive in July/August. Mt. Hood could be a good stop-off on the way Seattle. I am intrigued!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow, 1000' vertical of available riding in the middle of summer...lol.

I would be SOOO down for that, haha.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kri$han said:


> Wow, 1000' vertical of available riding in the middle of summer...lol.
> 
> I would be SOOO down for that, haha.


Go Get a Job!!!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

LOL! where was this post a week ago?!?!?! 

well, at the advice of one of the fine folks at our telluride hotel, we took the drive over Red Mountain Pass and through Ouray from Durango to Telluride.

3 hours of some of the most beautiful and amazing country I've seen. and my bowels turned to water sometime in the first 10 minutes. The weather lately had been a little warmer and without a lot of snow, or our little texas-mobile wouldn't have made it. Aside from a little blowing snow and a small avalanche that was almost completely cleared, the roads were OK. thankfully.

didn;t take that route back out of t-ride, shaved an hour of driving right there. 





killclimbz said:


> 3-4 hours away at least. Probably 5 hours in reality. No easy way to get to Wolf Creek from Grand Junction. Either drive through Montrose, pass the exit for Telluride, go through Ouray over Red Mountain Pass (probably the most dangerous in the lower 48) to Silverton, than over Molas pass to Durango, than 90 minutes later Pagosa. That is a big hassle.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It is a beautiful drive without a doubt. That pass is sure scary when it's snowing. Years ago a couple of cars got stuck in the snow shed when a big avalanche ripped through there and took out some vehicles including a CDOT snow plow. Took them right over those cliffs you drive along. Not fun at all...


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't believe my heart is strong enough to drive the million dollar hi-way in the winter.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

That really is a beautiful area. I miss having an aunt living in Portland.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

colortv is down to go snowboarding on the westcoast! hit me up! i live in socal though so idk how i'm going to get there...wolf creek is in colorado right? how far away is that do you think from la


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmmm, having not driven to Socal from Colorado I'd have to guess. Somewhere between 12-16 hours is what I would think. I am not sure if there is a very direct route to get there.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

colortv said:


> colortv is down to go snowboarding on the westcoast! hit me up! i live in socal though so idk how i'm going to get there...wolf creek is in colorado right? how far away is that do you think from la


It would be cheaper to fly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

800 miles. 11-12 hours drive. thats not TOO bad. probably take that long to get loaded up, wait at the airport, fly, land, rent the car and finish driving the rest of the way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Just a random thought here...
> 
> Has anyone given any thought to a summer meet on Mt. Hood? say in the middle of July? Might be fun for those who could swing it to get a few days of summer riding in.


isn't high cascade in mt.hood? you know that summer snowboarding camp. my friend is a councelor there. 
on a side note how much money do you think it would cost to get up to mt. hood or wherever it is that we'll be going to from socal? and could i arrange for a ride if i go to an airport? cus i can't legally drive yet


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

yea im lookin at the southwest airline tickets right now and the cheapest one im seeing right now is like 150, which isn't all that bad. but idk what the deal with the shuttle is. you mean like a shuttle from the airport to mt. hood?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Hmmm, having not driven to Socal from Colorado I'd have to guess. Somewhere between 12-16 hours is what I would think. I am not sure if there is a very direct route to get there.


When I lived in Pagosa Springs which is about 15-25 minutes (weather depending) from Wolf Creek it was a 15 hour drive to Huntington beach, other than that I have no idea :laugh: And for people flying down there I -THINK- it is actually best to fly to New Mexico and drive in to cut down drive time but I'm not sure I'll be doing a lot of research on this over the summer and I will try to explore every avenue so if anyone has questions pm me and I will find out.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Just a random thought here...
> 
> Has anyone given any thought to a summer meet on Mt. Hood? say in the middle of July? Might be fun for those who could swing it to get a few days of summer riding in. Along with that, we could all take a day and white water raft the Deschutes River nearby, try wind Surfing in the Columbia Gorge as well as any other activity to fill in the day after riding. Portland International Airport is a very convienient transportation hub and there are a lot of low fares in and out. Also, the lodging and transportation options are unlimited here.
> 
> This is`nt meant as an "instead of" but an "in addition to" idea to compliment our winter meets.


I tell you what, I lived in Vancouver Washington about ten years ago and I would do a summer meet there just for the eggrolls and the kind bud at the Saturday market, not to mention I'm pretty sure I sell have a pretty good mescaline hook up there :laugh: Not to mention that summer riding would be great. The best we really have is ST. Mary's (used to be a glacier) and that from what I've heard, isn't that great. A lot of walking for a short run with a lot of dirt blown snow. I can't commit to that because I SHOULD BE in job transition around that time but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Also votes votes votes. If Utah looks better or you hear that travel is better let me know. If you think it would be better to hit tahoe let me know (although I'd prefer if someone that knew the area planned it at that point), if there is a place in Colorado that would look more convenient let me know, I am all ears, and the planning is beginning now. Nobody seems to be opposed to Wolf Creek so far from what I've seen. One thing I will say is that if we pick Wolf Creek or Monarch I will definitely be able to "pull a few strings" but if the drive from airport factor is killing people I understand. Google map your locations and let me know what sucks and what doesn't. Here are my ideas for mountains that I can definitely shed some experience on.

A-Basin
Keystone
Breckenridge
Winter Park
Copper Mountain
Loveland (If you've ever read a post of mine you know this lol)
Vail (too pricey for something like this)
Monarch
Wolf Creek (got a few hooks there and know a LOT of bartenders lol)


Some Utah although it's been a while, in fact I skied then if that gives you an idea. I still vote for the Wolf. If you are flying from the East Coast to hit up Colorado how much worse will it be to do a little driving to avoid a terribly busy and overpriced mountain? We could probably rent a large cargo van and pick you guys up in waves (this would have to be well planned out I realize but hey, I'd be willing to do it). We could definitely avoid car rentals etc. if we were on our game. Give me ideas, I've never planned a trip with this amount of people nor have I ever planned a trip with people arriving from all over the country so any idea helps. We do after all have a year or so to plan it so I think we can come up with something solid.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

i took a look at wolf-creek and that looks really nice. the resort looks HUGE! just a quick question though, this isn't a factor in my decision on whether or not to go but, is there a park there?. Wolf Creek looks great.
i think a bunch of Socal attendee's should work out a driver or something and we can all pitch in for a huge econovan or somethign where we can fit a huge amount of people in. any1 from socal planning on going?
i'll try to make it


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just want to point out that Wolf Creek is a ton larger than Wolf Mountain. Also, Jay Peak where everyone seemed to have a good time with all that terrain is 385 acres total. Wolf Creek is 1600 acres, so 4 times the size of Jay, and 3 times the size of almost any other area out east.  So it's huge. Again, I have to agree that the drive is a bit much. I don't think there is any easy airport to fly into, unless there is service to Durango. The thing is that will probably cost. Otherwise, I still think the closest airport with normal service wold be Colorado Springs. About 3 hours away. Ogden/Eden is about an 8 hour drive for me. Not that much more than Wolf Creek in the scheme of things. Either way I lose a day, so I am fine with either place. Local knowledge is just stronger at WC than Eden, though I know a few things about that place now...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tahoe is not a bad spot either. The hit and miss nature of the snow there is kind of a bummer. Also lift ticket deals are hard to come by once you are there. I do know the 'ho. Spent my first 4 years or so riding out there, plus I grew up in the bay. So I've been to Tahoe plenty. All the resorts there make it look attractive, but the lake makes it hard to visit them all. If you stay Northshore, Kirkwood, Heavenly are almost certainly out. If you stay southshore, Squaw, Alpine, Sugarbowl, Homewood, and those spots are probably a no go. The other thing is weather. When it dumps, it really dumps. Nothing like here or on the east coast. They typically measure snow by the foot not inches on their snow reports to give you an idea. Fuggin' fantastic when you are there, but if you are traveling to the resort from say Reno during one of these storms. Well holy crap it's tough. Definitely the toughest winter driving I have ever done. Chain control, spun out cars, it's slick as snot. That heavier wet snow, turns to ice quickly and I80 or other roads become a skating rink. Once there though, Tahoe is a truly amazing place.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

i'm sold on a meet after last weeks trip to loveland (especially after being robbed my last day and a half). my vote is for colorado, and wolf creek sounds incredible. i live in michigan, and am on the fence wether i'd drive or fly. i could probably take an hd cam along and get some sweet footage for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If Durango worked for people you are talking a 90 minute drive to Pagosa Springs, just about two hours to South Fork. Much more reasonable than Colorado Springs for sure.


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

KZ,
Have you ever spent any time in the resort? It's really not anything I personally would want to fly a thousand or 2 miles to ride. Back country I'll take your word for it but for resort riding it's good for when every place else is hurting for snow. These guys are talking about traveling several hundred miles and probably not many are prepared for the back country. It does have great tree riding and some serious steeps but a lot of flat before you get to the bottom. The back side is more skier friendly except for those that can negotiate the 1/4 to 1/2 mile flats (with nipple deep powder and no grooming) to get to a run or back to the front. The Parking lot is 26 miles from Pagosa and a 40 minute drive during good weather. Not much of a drive for me but for someone from the east it's an adventure. I have yet to drive it without seeing at least 2 of Colorado's finest working that area so speeding is not a good idea. This is just the opinion of a broken down old man so take it for what it's worth. 
And for however asked it does not have a park.
The durango airport does have 3 or 4 major airlines service it in winter and it would probably be the closest place to fly.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I always stay in Pagosa and it's definitely not a 40 minute drive unless it's snowing. I don't ride at that area, always hit the bc, but plenty others like Mr Right do, and love the place. Too many good boarders swear by it and it does get a ton of snow. Cheap lift tix, and cheap lodging also make it appealing. Plus as mentioned you are talking about a resort that is at minimum 3x the size of anything out east. Waterfall, Alberta peak, and other spots have a good rep at WC. 
Utah is also good with me. For me a 3 hour difference in driving time is not much if any of a consideration. So if Utah it is, I'll work with that. There is a peak outside of Eden that I didn't get to ride the chutes off of the summit because of heavy snow and avy danger. 1,000 vertical 45+ degree chutes? Yeah, twist my arm, I'll go back there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually I guess it could be a 40 minute drive depending on if you are on the way west side of Pagosa.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, the altitude thing is a good point. If you party your ass off the night before and fly into Colorado/Utah, you could be hatin' it. Wolf Creek for a Colorado resort is a tab bit lower. I think the pass is at 10k something, where as most other places like Berthoud Pass are over 11k ft. The ski area sits just below the summit of Wolf Creek Pass. Also the top of the ski are is 11,900 vs over 12k at most other spots. Not a huge difference for sure, but there is a big difference for when you hit of 12k ft. Believe me.
Most Utah resorts top out at over 10k ft, and the base areas are typically 2k ft lower. So the altitude is less of a bitch there. Still, the party all night thing bags plenty of people at most western ski areas. Every year I see someone pass out at the lodge from exactly that. Humorous for sure, but you don't want to be that person.


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah KZ I was considering the drive thru town because I haven't found a good deal for lodging on the east side. If you know of one I would appreciate the info. When you hit the town limits it's about 15 minutes to treasure falls and about a 15 minute climb. I mainly wanted these guys to realize the difficulty of most of the terrain there. A black at Wolf Creek is an Extreme in a lot of other places. An extreme there is an OH SHIT for me and it hurts my eyes to look at it. An intermediate rider has 5 or 600 acres resort an expert rider has a play ground of stuff, and an advanced is somewhere in between. Pagosa does have the hot springs in town which might make it worth the trip. Lift tickets are cheap, the drive up is scenic, the townsfolk are friendly, lodging is inexpensive, and the resort gets around 400" every year. If you're intermediate like me I would recommend somewhere else.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

rubbertoe said:


> Yeah KZ I was considering the drive thru town because I haven't found a good deal for lodging on the east side. If you know of one I would appreciate the info.


You'll have to ask Mr Right about that one. I know of a great deal, it's free and it's my friends cabin just slightly east of town. We ain't going to get that for the meet though. I am sure there are rental houses in the area which is what we would be looking for vs a hotel anyway.


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

Mpd, The Denver altitude thing is just an excuse for inferior teams. I live at 4,000 and when I was running I could run at 10,000 with no ill effects. Face it the Bills suck.:cheeky4:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

rubbertoe said:


> Face it the Bills suck.:cheeky4:


qft...


10char


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

it didn't take me long to quit smoking after i moved to colorado. i love it when friends come out who are still smokers and ask me to take them on a hike. i'm usually waiting at the top of the trail for a looong time. at any rate, i'm relatively new to the forum and would be down for a western US endeavor. always wanted to head out to WC, but i can't imagine it would be that great for folks on the intermediate side of the spectrum. i don't have too many suggestions since i'm a stranger to all the mountains down in the southwestern corner of CO. staying out of the summit is always a good idea, though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

i didn't realize it was so close to portland. damn, that would be sweet. is there anyone who's hit both mt hood and the rockies that could compare them?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Hood would be easier for those traveling in. Portland is a larger airport so flights in are cheaper and the drive is much much shorter.

Unless lots of people plan on driving from the east coast to CO. I'd be down for that road trip but only if we had a party bus.


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Hmmmm....no altitude issue with Mt. Hood; it`s only 7,000 feet at the top of Cascade and Meadows has plenty of something for everyone...great parks, groomers and backcountry...50 miles from downtown Portland with 3 resorts all 10 miles from each other and annual dependable snowfall of 500-600 inches Timberline is sitting right now with 620 for the year and more on the way.....screw it y`all just need to come up here.....I`ll break out the barbee....


lol....always hyping the mt. hood meadows....hood would be good for a meet because of all the late season snow and selection of ski hills. i was at timberline and meadows in february for the first time and i'd definitely love to go back and hit them up again. timberline was crazy....fresh pow, zero people (it was a thurs), literally one of those days alone-on-the-mountain kinda days. for such a flat resort, it was surprisingly still fun to ride. meadows i can tell would be a hella fun mountain to rip up with a local to show you where the good pow stashes are.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^Good analogy about the snowpack. In Colorado it's generally snowing or bluebird. The high altitude usually keeps the stashes good for days if not weeks. The snow in Colorado is about as light and dry as you can get. Utah is almost the same though it does get manky even in the bc given a week or so without snow. They get dumped on enough it's not usually an issue. I haven't hit Hood, but being that it's lower elevation West Coast, I would assume it's much like California. A heavier snow, pow doesn't stick around for long, but when it snows it comes by the foot. Snow also spatulas to insanely steep terrain and bonds quickly. Gore-tex is probably a must.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mooz said:


> Hood would be easier for those traveling in. Portland is a larger airport so flights in are cheaper and the drive is much much shorter.
> 
> Unless lots of people plan on driving from the east coast to CO. I'd be down for that road trip but only if we had a party bus.


Mooz, I am pretty sure you can find plenty cheap flights to SLC or DIA. Colorado Springs-Durango might be a bit different. I wouldn't want to road trip to any spot in the West from the EC. Easily a couple of days worth of driving...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Mooz, I am pretty sure you can find plenty cheap flights to SLC or DIA. Colorado Springs-Durango might be a bit different. I wouldn't want to road trip to any spot in the West from the EC. Easily a couple of days worth of driving...


yep. it took us two days of driving (granted one day was only 8 hours) to get from michigan to georgetown. if you're any further east than me you're looking at a LOT of travel time.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

West Coast here...and it's snowing up in Tahoe!
Great forum! The best one I found so far.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I vote Colorado


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Mt. Hood does sound like a good place actually. I would go there. Isnt Baker around there too if we wanted to go for a short ride??


Not entirely sure, but Baker is 3 hours from Seattle, from Hood I am guessing at least 5 hrs. Right around the corner actually...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Breck, Copper, Keystone, Winterpark, A-Basin, are roughtly 70-90 minutes. Vail is about 2hours. Steamboat is 3-3 1/2 hours. 

Colorado Springs is the only other Major Airport after DIA. Colorado Springs would put you about 2 1/2 hours from the above mentioned Summit County spots, 3 to Vail area resorts. 5 to Steamboat. Monarch is about 2 1/2 hours from Colorado Springs. Wolf Creek is hard to say because I've never traveled to it from the springs. My guess is 3-4 hours. The Walsenberg route through Alamosa might make it a 3 hr drive. As mentioned Durango does have flights but it sounds like you have to fly to DIA first then connect.

Salt Lake City, an hour to Ogden/Eden area. 45 minutes Park City, 15 minutes to a place in Salt Lake that could be used as a staging ground for assaults on the cottonwoods.

Aspen does have daily direct flights. Whew boy that looks like a scary landing and take off for that matter. Aspen is amazing but it's also $$$. Same thing goes with the close to DIA Colorado resorts. I do not have hook ups like I did last year. So tickets would most likely be in that $60-$80 a day range on average.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Baker would be killer btw. I forget which town it is Bellingham maybe? It's just down the rode from Baker. It's not as susceptible to rain as other Washington area resorts, but it still does get rained on from time to time. It also gets absolutely puked on if the weather pattern is good. Rain is a possibility when you are talking coastal areas. Lower elevations allow that to happen a few times a season. Baker is most definitely not a "resort" which is kewl. It is also a snowboarders mountain for sure.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Also about Seattle, I forgot to mention. Seems that flights to that area are cheap. It's pretty easy to get a round trip ticket to Seattle from Denver for under $150. Not sure about east coasters, but I would imagine it's a pretty good deal too. Lift tix are cheaper there, and it's not a far drive for Wolfy to hit that stuff.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah, Baker is east of Bellingham and about 3 hours from Seattle. Flights in anout of Portland are also cheap if a Hood meet comes up. I would really like to see us get something going for a July meet here. That is the real novelty of Mt. Hood is being able to shred in the summer and all of the other activities nearby that time of year.
> 
> What about Jackson Hole Wyoming? it is huge, has everything for all levels of riders, has world class accomodations and has an airline serviced airport right there within 10 minutes of the slopes....any thoughts????


I've never been to Jackson's Hole but I've heard it is small and expensive, BUT I've heard the place is a blast to ride/drink/stay at as well. It would also be a decent central location for everybody.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Jackson Hole would be amazing. Teton Pass is somewhere I have been meaning to get to for a few years now. The resort itself is crazy inbounds and has great sidecountry. The town is awesome. Lift tickets are almost certainly going to be over $80 a day, and there are no deals at Jackson. I'm game for that if everyone else is though. Teton Pass is free, so I'll do a resort day then run laps on the pass.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Any ideas on the brutality of lodging there? I think this is why I've been leaning towards a "lesser known" resort in Colorado. There seem to be a lot of takers for Wolf Right now. Is there anyway to make a poll with all the resorts mentioned and get a real vote and include it in this very thread or would we have to start a new one?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well Jackson ain't going to be cheap, but it's in line with lodging at say Summit or Winterpark. I am with you on the cost thing. I thought originally that is what we were talking about but peeps keep throwing out ideas.

Wolf Creek is definitely a deal but remote for most, well just about everyone. Still I think it offers plenty for anyone. 600 acres of beginner terrain is twice the size of most EC resorts.

Eden Utah, definitely good deals there. Lodging might be a bit more, but lift tickets are cheap. Snobasin and Powder Mountain are awesome places to ride. Snobasin is friggin' steep and Hells Canyon sidecountry rocks. Powder Mountain just lives up to it's name. The nearby 10k foot peak has insane backcountry. A easy 4000 vertical foot hike gets you into some serious terrain. 50 degree chutes, wide open trees, good stuff. Splitboard is mandatory. 

Seattle area, I know lift tix are not expensive at Baker and I though I've never been I know that mountain is killer. Most people won't touch what is available there. I bet good cheap lodging can be found in Bellingham. Baker is not a destination resort so prices should be reasonable. Backcountry in the area is off the hook and I got some local peeps there. Angles you can ride in that area tip 60 degrees. That's fuggin' steep. 

I like the low key idea, most everyone is going to be blown away and getting away from the resort shit show is nice. Believe me, I was in Steamboat last weekend and man, the tourons check their common courtesy at the door of the plane they took to get there.

Let's keep running ideas, this "Meet" is months away. We really don't need to get serious until August, start booking by November. If everyone squirrels away $25 a week starting now, you'll have plenty of money to do this.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

killclimbz;43769
Seattle area said:


> Baker is 40 bux a day, but it is really remote. I was there last year and the flight was a pain in the ass (my gear did not arrive in SEA-TAC till the next morning. Baker is a 3 hr drive from SEA-TAC, so its a haul. I think our lodging was 20-30 mins from the mtn. I also know it to be a Killer BC area. However, many members of this meet (including myself) do not have the BC certs/gear.
> 
> And a sidenote......I am at Breck, right now. The Tourons (I am excluding myself from that term) made the first lift-ride a 70 minute debacle! Ugh, Spring Break!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Baker is 40 bux a day, but it is really remote. I was there last year and the flight was a pain in the ass (my gear did not arrive in SEA-TAC till the next morning. Baker is a 3 hr drive from SEA-TAC, so its a haul. I think our lodging was 20-30 mins from the mtn. I also know it to be a Killer BC area. However, many members of this meet (including myself) do not have the BC certs/gear.
> 
> And a sidenote......I am at Breck, right now. The Tourons (I am excluding myself from that term) made the first lift-ride a 70 minute debacle! Ugh, Spring Break!


Im thinking that we do need to do a low key resort, wherever the hell it may reside..... And mad cheers on the $25 a week, shit that could pay for a wicked meet at any location in March at this point. What's US$25 = in Canadian because I expect a few of you milk in a bag wielding buggers will be there?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

i would have to say that some of us beginners like the low key resorts, too. less people = less stress while we cautiously make our way down the slopes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Just found this thread, well I am new to the forum. First of all let me introduce my self I am Simply^ride, been boarding for 3 seasons now and love it. But the problem is that it is becoming a bit expensive to travel to ride, so in year or so I am going to move probably to the rockies. 

I am definitely in for the forum meet, as long as I can get off from work and so on.

I have a couple of questions for you guys as far as trips

1. on average how much do you guys pay for lodging when you travel? 

2. How can you get discounted tickets, I always end up being the idiot that pays window price for them, last season I paid $80 for Beaver creek (I was so pissed off), I was not even to crazy about the terrain and the place was over groomed, and the scene was like a mini Aspen. Of course at loveland I paid like 50 I think and I loved the place.

3. Do you guys buy packages like everything included (lift/lodging/transportation) or just plan on your own?

4. Where can I find deals on airfare? and how long ahead is it good to buy the air fare?


As far as the driving issue I am down to rent a car and drive, I can also volunteer to take extra people with me. This season I landed in NJ and drove to Jay Peak(8 hr drive or so), I know WTF, it wasn't planned that way, it is a long story, but we had a blast. I actually like driving in winter conditions and the scenery was very nice.

I would love to do Wolf but it seems like some people here are not down for it. If we are taking about colorado, I say A-basin with their new terrain addition it looks pretty good. Although the terrain took a little to open season I believe mid January, since it faces the sun. Or maybe even Loveland they have great terrain and it is pretty affordable. I also seem to enjoy keystone, it is larger than the 2 previous ones but with a little less snow, those 3 are the more affordable ones in Summit and closest ones to Denver.

I would also like to see Utah so I am up for it. But I have no info about it.

I heard Jackson is very expensive, lodging can be affordable if book ahead of time. But over all it is an expensive resort, I read somewhere that the resort south eastern exposure to the sun tends to degrade the snow as early as march so that is something to consider. They also get more wind than the colorado destinations. But heard the scenery is incredible so I am down for it also.

What are the votes so far? About how many people?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> Just found this thread, well I am new to the forum. First of all let me introduce my self I am Simply^ride, been boarding for 3 seasons now and love it. But the problem is that it is becoming a bit expensive to travel to ride, so in year or so I am going to move probably to the rockies.
> 
> I am definitely in for the forum meet, as long as I can get off from work and so on.
> 
> ...


In the back of my mind I'm saying there are between 15 and 20 people down so far, but the vote is in the air. There are a select few that are worried about road travel after plane travel but for the most part I think the masses are liking the thought of Wolf Creek for a march trip. Southwest Colorado just plain gets nailed hard in the late february to early april time period. As far as the rest of your questions? I know people in Pagosa Springs/Wolf Creek and could more than likely score a decent deal on some lodging. Tickets there at full price are only $48 I believe and a group rate could really knock that down, not to mention if we slip a local appreciation day in there (NO local I.D. required) that will be a $25 day. A-Basin, Keystone, Loveland or any of the latter would definitely be better reserved for a december/january trip if you ask me. I personally live 15 minutes from Loveland, 20 minutes from A-Ba etc. so I'd like to go a little further. Airfare? I'm not sure, haven't been on a plane since 9-11 :laugh: although from what I've seen airfare in general has gone down a lot since then. On average when I travel within Colorado the worst I'll pay is about $60 bucks a night and that is rare but I don't go to any of the yuppie gaper resorts either. Vail etc. would probably bring you more to about $100+bucks a night for a tiny room with a tiny bed and nothing but soft-core porn :laugh: and sitcoms.


Oh and living here is definitely a blessing, I've got a season pass to Loveland and so far for every day I've gone riding it's cost me around $2.65 rounded up, but I've been a couple times. Maybe $6.00 a day with gas but I do live pretty damn close and have been running an Impreza all season.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Baker is not a resort, its a fairly smallish primative ski area...no lodging...just day use...lifts open from 9 to 330...the closest lodging is in Glacier about 17 miles down the hill. If Baker becomes the destination, I can help with info, some logistics and inbounds tours. Bham is about a 70 minute drive to the hill; lift tickets are $44/day; vacation rental house would be the easier than a motel in Bham but still about 20-30 minute drive up the hill and prob less expensive if splitting amoung abunch of peeps interms of transport, food and lodging; there is no to little night life but for your own making and even in Bham it is relatively poor. However weather and snow conditions are hard to predict and highly variable...it can be epically bad...downpour raining, really flat light, pea soup fog, hard glassy cascade concrete and really heavy wet mashed chowder...cold bluebird deep pow days (18+ inches and <22 degrees F) are relatively rare. For flights, Vancouver BC is closer than SeaTac but you have the boarder to deal with.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hell Wolf Creek just gets nailed. They are usually 100% open by November. Mid-Feb to early March is a good time, but I am not opposed to January either. Up to the masses on the dates. Same thing goes for other places that might be chosen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

crested butte is also kind on the road less traveled by tourists as well and might even have a bit more night life than the area around wolf creek.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, CB is good, lift tix are expensive, but I may have a way to cheapen that. The spot would be about 15-20 minutes outside of CB, but it has a bar and restaurant, and all you have to do is stumble across the parking lot to get home.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

b_to_the_c said:


> crested butte is also kind on the road less traveled by tourists as well and might even have a bit more night life than the area around wolf creek.


Pagosa Springs is nothing but a bunch of boozers though, maybe I just know because I lived there but it is a great drinking village with a mountain problem and a lot of pool tables to boot. And if we are going to include the mainstream CO resorts then Loveland should definitely be in the vote, especially if we are looking at an affordable area. 

What's more important to everyone, travel convenience or cost/crowd factor?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Colorado:
> Wolf Creek
> Crested Butte
> Steamboat
> ...


Added a couple in there. In Colorado Vail and the Beaver are right by each other. A-Basin, Breck, also has Copper, Keystone, and Loveland right there too. All of them could be stand alone resorts on their own. Sounds great but I would rather go somewhere else.

In Utah, Snowbird is plenty close to Brighton/Solitude. All part of the cottonwoods. Alta, well if I'm in Salt Lake I'll do a splitboard assault on Alta for sure.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am actually with Mr Right on the low key ski area thing. Places like Wolf Creek and Powder Mountain are special. Off the hook party scene and all is not going to be there, but the snow and terrain is. Prices are way less expensive. For half the cost of a Jackson trip you can hit Wolf Creek or Eden areas. Then again that is up to the masses. If you want the full on "World Class Resort" deal than choose one of the others. Also if that is the case, Aspen should be on the table too. That spot is the definition of World Class, from the mountains to the nightlife. It's crazy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

+1 more for low key.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well in my mind, low key eliminates:

A-Basin
Keystone
Beaver Creek
Vail
Breckenridge
Copper Mountain
Winter Park
Loveland (Even though I ride there atleast 3 times a week)
and many more....
Jackson's Hole...NOT low key AT ALL
MT. HOOD...NOT low key


Wolf Creek............is the ticket, I think the cost factor/terrain/snow factor in the spring months SHOULD outweigh the plane THEN drive a little ways factor but that's just me. Wolf Creek IMO is THE sickest resort you will find between CO and UT when it comes to cost, terrain, LIQUOR, fun friendly non judgmentally/religously evil, and centrally located areas. I wish you guys could see what I've seen at the Wolf, you would never disagree. The terrain covers anything that any level rider could ever need and makes it look beautiful.

We don't really need a meet in a "party" town anyway, because being the badasses we are, we WILL BE THE PARTY WHEREVER WE GO :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> We don't really need a meet in a "party" town anyway, because being the badasses we are, we WILL BE THE PARTY WHEREVER WE GO :laugh:


woohoohooo. i totally agree with you. and i'm pretty excited about what wolf creek has to offer. to me, if i'm taking a week off and dropping some cash on the trip i want the best of what the west coast has to offer.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok, so with Mr Right that is 4 who are for the Mom n' Pop super saver, low key trip. Opinions from the rest of you guys please...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Well in my mind, low key eliminates:
> 
> A-Basin
> Keystone
> ...


I agree with the party statement. Hell, I'll be wiped out from riding. I definitely leave it on the hill.

Wolf Creek is most likely the ticket in Colorado.

I know a deal in Crested Butte that is $60 a night lodging plus lift ticket. At least that is what it's averaged. Will have to check if it's offered this year.

Don't forget Utah. Eden is right by Snobasin (Olympic downhill venue, STEEP) and Powder Mountain (Almost as big as Vail). Last time around we got lift tickets for $59 and $39 respectively. Lodging is cheap, alcohol is scarce! 

I know there is usually a few people who want to give the backcountry a try on these trips. Out of all these areas Wolf Creek is the one I am the most familar with. Crested Butte is close enough to Monarch Pass that it would work too. 

I know some sidecountry at Snobasin, and a peak in the area. That peak is a BIG hike though. 3,000+ vertical to get your first drop. That's about 2-3 hours of hiking uphill before you ride. 

The really nice thing about Wolf Creek is we can pick a week, and get lodging late. No need to book by November. We can wait and make sure the snow is piling up how we expect it to, before commiting. Same thing goes for Crested Butte actually.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

im in for the mom and pop routine.. i plan on making both of these meets... will there be a safety meeting fund for people flying in? :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

megladan said:


> im in for the mom and pop routine.. i plan on making both of these meets... will there be a safety meeting fund for people flying in? :dunno:


I am sure that can, should, and will be arranged...


But let's keep that on the qt, there will be an email chain going around. I've ran into this sort of talk ruining meets for people who are in sensitive job areas and talk like this would reflect badly on them.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm all-in for the quiet-town-mom-and-pop-gig-that-we-plan-on-ruining-by-being-the-rowdiest-mofo's-evar trip



I plan on making it out to both west and east coast meets next year, and seeing as how we did nothing but relax in the hot tub and chill everynight, I was MORE than happy with the outcome.

<----- ready for more.

ps. as long as we get access to a hot tub, I'll be happy...haha


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well if there is no hot tub, there are hot springs in Pagosa...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

i like the sound of a little wolf creek action. always wanted to go there since every year i see their ridiculously high snowfall totals.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Something to think about around here is generally the 1st week of feb is still recovering from the january thaw. Valentines day however always seems to get at least a foot of snow at Jay. 
As far as west coast meet I dont care where we go as long as there is the potential for some deep snow and hopefully easy transportation.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

megladan said:


> im in for the mom and pop routine.. i plan on making both of these meets... will there be a safety meeting fund for people flying in? :dunno:


If everyone puts in their orders I'll have it taken care of, I need to know flavor and quantity


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> So R We thinking of having the west coast meet say end of feb into march??? What I can do is coordinate the east coast meet to be sometime prior to that.
> 
> We always have snow between jan and feb 28 so thats not an issue. Because there are two meets going on which I think is great and people are obviously tentative on going to both,we should probably firm up at least some dates say by july 4th???
> 
> ...


I think that is a perfect timeline myself.

Also even if we don't end up with a hot tub we always have the hot springs in Pagosa as Kill mentioned The Springs Resort - natural hot springs in pagosa springs, colorado A little pricey but not trashy like a lot of hot springs are, especially the ones in Idaho Springs  -cough- -cough- -bath house- -cough-


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> btw got your text..
> 
> 11 inches. How much total did u get. we got only 2-3


Up to 16 and its still snowin and blowin. It'll all be blown into the trees just for me for tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> I think that is a perfect timeline myself.
> 
> Also even if we don't end up with a hot tub we always have the hot springs in Pagosa as Kill mentioned The Springs Resort - natural hot springs in pagosa springs, colorado A little pricey but not trashy like a lot of hot springs are, especially the ones in Idaho Springs  -cough- -cough- -bath house- -cough-


awesome! depending on what happens with my job, i might be on salary = 2 weeks paid vacation, booyahshakah! so i'm definitely down. it seems like wolf creek seems like the best choice, it's definitely my number one choice at this point. anyone feel like throwing together a quick range of cost (minus plane tickets)?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

$48 a day is what they are charging for lift tickets. That's full season price. They also have a lot of local appreciation days, where tickets are much less. Like $20. To be a local you just have to show up. Generally it's a mid week deal. So if you are looking at 5 days of riding, lift tix will probably ring in at or under $250 depending on next years prices. As far as the place goes. I have no idea. $200-$300 out of your pocket for the week sounds about right. 
Food, we did 4 nights at $60 a person last year I believe. Plenty of breakfast, and dinner food. Over all I would say a week would be under $1k, less money if it's less days...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is an example of what I'm looking at, but I am on the search for a cheaper place. It says it will sleep 12 but with 5 bedrooms+ loft I think we could squeeze a few more in.

Sunetha Properties - Pagosa Springs, Colorado
Sunetha Properties - Pagosa Springs, Colorado
I've got a call in to my buddy who lives in Pagosa Springs and he's digging around to see if any of his friends might have/know of something available.
Here is one in South Fork that I kind of like, but I'm not sure what size I should really be looking for because I'm not sure what the full head count will be by that time.
South Fork river mountain vacation house rental, CyberRentals property 102299
If we were going to have 25 or more people something like this would be the ticket.
South Fork mountain river vacation rental, CyberRentals property 154715
Also if we were to stay in South Fork we have a closer shot to the mountain, the lodging will undoubtedly be cheaper, and if it REALLY snows they don't usually close that side of the pass down. I don't know about anyone else but I'd be perfectly happy cramming the shit out of a house, I'll sleep under a pool table if needed, and I doubt too many of you are opposed to sleeping on the floor. We'll let you old guys have the beds lol.


Also on the ticket thing, I'll contact Wolf Creek and see what they do for group pricing.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a little something I found as well. Wolf Creek pricing for this year, (could go up next year but I doubt it).
All Lifts, ADULT $48.00 
Half Day, ADULT $36.00 
*3-Day All Lifts, ADULT (consecutive days) $141.00* 
All Lifts, *CHILD/SENIOR $26.00 
Half Day, *CHILD/SENIOR $19.00 
3-Day All Lifts, *CHILD/SENIOR (consecutive days) $75.00 
Beginner Lift (Nova Chair) $19.00 
Tot (5 & under) $5.00

Just found this too lol, group pricing for a group of 25 people or more.
All Lifts, ADULT $40.80 
2-Day, ADULT (consecutive days) $81.60 
*3-Day All Lifts, ADULT (consecutive days) $122.40 *
All Lifts, *CHILD/SENIOR $22.10 
Half Day Lesson - 2 hour session - 10 am to noon 
(Does not include lift ticket. One person sessions are 1 hour only)
$34.00

If you ask me the prices aren't that bad, I'm not sure what tickets run out east but for Colorado that is a great price, even Loveland is getting $54 a day for their tickets. I'm not sure if Wolf Creek does 4 packs at the beginning of the season but if they do that might be the way to go.

We should all dress up as seniors for the meet haha.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a list of lodging options just on Wolf Creek website
Wolf Creek East Side Lodging


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

One thing. I want a spot that allows dogs. I am going to ride a couple of days at the resort, but I want to get a lot of backcountry in on the pass. I am sure I will get a bc user or two will join me on this. And for those who are willing to put in the effort (gear is needed but I can get some gear like beacons) they are welcome to join. There is a place in Denver that does spliboard rentals, and I have one extra splitty myself someone can use. You just have to listen to what I tell you to do is all. If you don't well, death could happen, and that would suck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

so whats the deal with dogs? i never really understood that whole deal.
i see them in snowboarding movies when all the guys go out into the backcountry...do they like help you if you get lost or something?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nah, Cody just likes to chase after me and it's good exercise for him.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Those sites would work. The one thing is that they are in South Fork. A super dead town on the east side of the pass. You are likely to open roads to the ski area from that side. I guess there is at least 1 bar in South Fork and a couple of places to eat so it would work. Pagosa is a nicer place on the West side of the pass though. Places to consider for sure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

hmm...so idk if you guys answered this already but the question of helping out a guy like me...with a beverages...are we condoning it? *excuse the being stealthy but im 17 and would like to know if we're allowing partying for me too :]*


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

If we are hanging out at whatever house we rent out, I'll give you a beer, if we are at a bar, fat chance in hell, and if you get me arrested for contributing to a minor, you better run!  I hope that answers your question.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^Yeah, you're sol at the bar. As far as at the house goes, don't put yourself in the emergency room and I doubt we'll have a problem.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

ahem! edit ahem! Yes. You can have all the cotton candy you want.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

:laugh:You're right CIFEX, we'll have some Root Beer and a bag of peanuts for him. God what was I thinking, Chris Hansen better not be searching snowboarding forum :laugh: I can hear it now "So what are you doing here?"


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

He is not kidding guys. He will call a safety meeting 6 times in one run if he feels that there is any unsafe behavior going on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Mysticfalcon said:


> He is not kidding guys. He will call a safety meeting 6 times in one run if he feels that there is any unsafe behavior going on.


step number one for proper safety: always wear a helmet!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

bwahaha, gotta love those safety meetings. 

I too was a strong proponet of them; it even got to a point where i'd call a few of my own, and have carmen 'guest speak' (so to say) at my mettings 

hey carm, any idea when i can get my hands on one of those safety devices you carried?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, somebody said "booyahshakah" so this has the makins of a good time. That being said, I am in, tenatively. Once we secure a week, I need to work on my days off. Since I get so much scheduled time off, I don't get 2 weeks paid vaca. I get 3 personal days and I am very very picky on how I spend those snow days. 

Pending all info, I am probably in for 4 days. If we could schedule around one of my 3-day weekends, that would be aawwweeesommeeee.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

cifex said:


> ahem! edit ahem! Yes. You can have all the cotton candy you want.


oh puhlease pass me the cotton candyyyyy hahahaha.
yea i was actually thinking about some reporter or guy trolling the snowboarding forums for underage drinking and illegal activities, if that was the case i'd like to refer him to a forum that i started called any1 ever try salvia? hahahahahha.
Oh yea i agree with you there mpds forsure safety first. last thing i want to do is drown in a pool of my own puke...thats one gay way to go by me, so save me if you see my bubblin in yakpool!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If it's Wolf Creek, we can be a bit more lazy about when we book accommodations. Lift ticket deals are not going to be much of an issue, as the place is a deal. It's also not a destination resort, so even a December 1 booking is not out of the question. Taos (yeah I know), Durango Mtn, and Silverton are close enough for semi long to long daytrips not that I think you would need to ride anywhere else but Wolfy.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

mpd;

A black pen will be fine man, or any other common & dark colour you can get your hands on easily. Let me know where to paypal yous teh moneys 

and as far as meet planning goes, sorry that I can't be of more help, because I have no idear where or what resorts are good in the US, so I can't be of much help with planning. However, if/when you yanks wanna pull off a whistler or banff meet one year, let me know since it might be easier for me to organize, being north of the border.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> Well, somebody said "booyahshakah" so this has the makins of a good time. That being said, I am in, tenatively. Once we secure a week, I need to work on my days off. Since I get so much scheduled time off, I don't get 2 weeks paid vaca. I get 3 personal days and I am very very picky on how I spend those snow days.
> 
> Pending all info, I am probably in for 4 days. If we could schedule around one of my 3-day weekends, that would be aawwweeesommeeee.



hahaha, you picking up that i said that a few pages ago brought me great joy :laugh: 

you also bring up a good point that hasn't been talked about as much. is this going to be a week long trip, or a long weekend?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am voting for a week. 5 days minimum.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I say that by July 31st the location should definitely be nailed just in case we decide on a place that is actually kind of expensive. Maybe we'll set up a poll by then to figure out exactly what to do, I don't want to go all Nazi and make everyone go to Wolf Creek just because it kicks ass and it's cheap.

As far as getting everything together MPD, did you collect money prior to booking the house etc? I don't want to get stiffed with a mad bill because a bunch of "hell yeah I'm in"-ers decide to pull out last second. No offense to anyone on this forum but I just plain couldn't afford for that to happen.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

i think a poll would be a good idea. although it'd be good to stress only people that are SERIOUSLY interested vote. i don't want a bunch of non-attenders voting for breck b/c they think it's a bitchin place to ride :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

berg said:


> i think a poll would be a good idea. although it'd be good to stress only people that are SERIOUSLY interested vote. i don't want a bunch of non-attenders voting for breck b/c they think it's a bitchin place to ride :laugh:


Thank you my friend  :laugh:

Another thing is almost nobody on this board has seen Wolf Creek, and if I was planning on traveling from from the big Eh' or the Ice Coast I'd be skeptical too. That's why I understand all the Utah votes etc.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Thank you my friend  :laugh:
> 
> Another thing is almost nobody on this board has seen Wolf Creek, and if I was planning on traveling from from the big Eh' or the Ice Coast I'd be skeptical too. That's why I understand all the Utah votes etc.


i haven't seen it either. but after going with your recommendation on loveland (and dealing with the sceptecism of my friends who thought winter park would be a better bet :laugh and having it pay off BIG time (all my friends were in love with it by the end of the week), i trust the good things you have to say about wolf creek. and frankly, slc has nothing on the rockies


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Wolf Creek is a lot funner than Loveland  The trees at Wolf Creek make lift 8 at Loveland look weak  I think anybody here that's been to Wolf Creek would be hard pressed to say ANYTHING bad about it as far as pricing/atmosphere/crowd size/ etc. would go. Look em up on youtube, you'll see some pow videos. The only people that would hate Wolf Creek would be the park rats but probably not even that much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree with the poll, at least it would give you an idea of what the general public really wants. 

Another thing have you made a decision on the situation dealing with transportation to Wolf Creek?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> I agree with the poll, at least it would give you an idea of what the general public really wants.
> 
> Another thing have you made a decision on the situation dealing with transportation to Wolf Creek?


I haven't looked too much into the travel situation yet. I think MPD is going to handle the East Coast end and I will be rounding up the Western end of things. I personally think it would be cheaper and just as much of a drive to land in New Mexico as DIA but I'm looking into that on and off as I get time. I'm trying to hunt down some REAL WORLD EXPERIENCES rather than look at maps and numbers because it can make a big difference in the snowy winters in Colorado. I-70 and 285 headed towards west/southern Colorado get shut down quite a bit in the snowy winter months so the drive up from Albuquerque may be a little better/quicker especially if roads near the Rockies are getting shut down. For me it's about a 5 hour drive so depending on whether or not my friends bow out I may just be able to pick up a person or two and their gear at DIA if they didn't mind couching/flooring it for a night before we go. The only other pisser there is renting a car in NM and having to drive it that far and have it for that many days. I'm also going to look into what type of public transportation there might be down there, but I don't recall ever really seeing anything. I haven't been down there this whole season so who knows at this point.





Ok just looked it up. Wolf Creek Transportation I think NM would be the ideal landing spot for everyone. If anyone has ever made this drive please chime in and tell me your thoughts. I'll be asking around on local forums as well.

Public Transportation in the area is expensive enough to justify the cost of a cheap rental car, plus once everyone is there we could really squeeze in and carpool it a little better.

I've actually kind of been poking around and looking for a job down there as well. If I find something good I may just live down there at the time of the meet, hard to say. I'm just going to say I kind of miss it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

I have only one issue with joining you guys, and it's college. How far ahead do you need to know if I am going or not? Last spring break was around mid march, not sure when next year its going to be. But I could maybe talk my way out of a couple classes, but not sure yet.


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

The road to Pagosa Springs is a good one and usually very well maintained in the winter. It is around a 4 hr drive from Alb to Pagosa. Depending on the driver. From Santa Fe to Espanola there is about 40 miles of 35 mph with a cop every 1/4 mile. Ult got stopped here on his Taos trip. It has been years since I have driven to Alamosa so the route to South Fork is questionable with me, but NM has greatly improved their roads in the last 12 years, so I would not be too worried about it. The road from South Fork to Wolf Creek does stay open through the winter. South Fork is really not a town but more of a summer tourist resort. Pagosa is like the rest of the Southern Rocky towns and growing way to fast, the road to Wolf Creek does get closed from time to time. Last year it was closed 3 times I Know of for close to a week each time. Last year the resort went from its normal 400 to 500" of snow so the road probably will not be closed as much next year. Night driving from Chama to Pagosa is a little hairy at times due to the large number of Elk. I would suggest staying in Espanola versus driving this at night. Lots of Casinos in Espanola and about a 3 hour drive to the slopes.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^The pass closure is the one stitch with Pagosa. If that did happen, Durango Mountain is close enough to go hit, though not as good it would work. 90 minute drive though. I don't remember the Pass being closed for around a week except for that one big ass storm they got. My buddy was down there at his cabin by Pagosa when it was closed one of the other times. It was two days lost for sure, which sucks. Pagosa is just such a better town from the perspective of drinking, eating, and generally finding so after hours entertainment. Not that it's a huge party scene, but there is a scene.


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

The increase in snow last year is really not indicative of what was going on. It didn't start snowing until after Thanksgiving and usually the slope is open the 1st day of November. When it did start it was a continuous nuking. I know of two partys that went at different times and lost the whole trip. The closures were due to avalanche dangers. For the life of me I can't think of where they couldn't clear the snow out quickly enough to open the road but it was closed. If we had mountains that steep in New Mexico we would have left it open until it broke loose and then said "ee wessoo we should closed it" Pagosa is by far the better place to stay.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a little reading with some real world experience. Seems like NM would be the way to go airport-wise http://www.colorado4x4.org/vbb/showthread.php?t=121181

Also Simply_Ride I will be planning it to not be on Spring Break (no offense but I don't like being surrounded by morons in jeans on the mountain lol) so you would indefinitely have to take the time off school. Too many Texans in Colorado on Spring Break, they come with their carharts, cowboy hats, wranglers and 10 screaming retarded children. I'm glad we didn't get any snow this season during spring break, maybe they'll start going to Utah lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Here is a little reading with some real world experience. Seems like NM would be the way to go airport-wise http://www.colorado4x4.org/vbb/showthread.php?t=121181
> 
> Also Simply_Ride I will be planning it to not be on Spring Break (no offense but I don't like being surrounded by morons in jeans on the mountain lol) so you would indefinitely have to take the time off school. Too many Texans in Colorado on Spring Break, they come with their carharts, cowboy hats, wranglers and 10 screaming retarded children. I'm glad we didn't get any snow this season during spring break, maybe they'll start going to Utah lol.


Well spring break in Florida schools is weird some schools start the first week of march and other start mid april. I am not sure Texans have it. Either way it doesn't matter, ill figure it out.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I am for sure going to be avoiding anything after the first week in March. I would probably prefer to break up the last week of Feb and the first week in March for a total of 5 days. We still aren't sure of where we are going yet either but just keep checking back and posting your thoughts. If we wanted to do it in December or January we could all crash at KillClimbz place and do Loveland :laugh:. That would make travel easy


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Is spring break really a shit show at Wolf Creek? Somehow I doubt that is the case. It's just not a major player like Crested Butte, Steamboat, Summit County, etc. I've been down there in March a few times. Grant it, I was riding on the pass, so no Texans there, but even in town it didn't appear to be full of gapers. 

I kind of like the out of towners on the slopes. They make themselves so easy to spot. Sporting jeans, stupid hats, and my favorite, ski blades. You never see a local on ski blades. I love to roll up to the lift with them and ask them what state they are visiting from...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Is spring break really a shit show at Wolf Creek? Somehow I doubt that is the case. It's just not a major player like Crested Butte, Steamboat, Summit County, etc. I've been down there in March a few times. Grant it, I was riding on the pass, so no Texans there, but even in town it didn't appear to be full of gapers.
> 
> I kind of like the out of towners on the slopes. They make themselves so easy to spot. Sporting jeans, stupid hats, and my favorite, ski blades. You never see a local on ski blades. I love to roll up to the lift with them and ask them what state they are visiting from...



The first time I ever went to Wolf Creek it was spring break and it was definitely busier than usual -but- it still didn't compare to any of the larger resorts as far as gapers goes. Another thing I noticed is the closer we got to the waterfall area the less of them we saw. I'll probably be spending the entire meet in the waterfall area if they have deep snow anyway so that's fine with me haha.


It's looking like it will be a 4-6 hour drive from any airport to where we would be staying so everyone try to think about whether or not that would be too much after getting off an airplane.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> It's looking like it will be a 4-6 hour drive from any airport to where we would be staying so everyone try to think about whether or not that would be too much after getting off an airplane.


Like I said I have done it before, personally I don't think is too bad as long as your are driving for the best conditions available. When I drove from Newark, NJ to Jay Peak I know it was the best decision I could make. Granted Wolf creek almost always gets great snow and in abundant amounts we should be in a good conditions for the drive (looking forward for this conditions). Now of course car polling would be a great idea to split costs for the us that are flying into NM or Denver.

This is my opinion so people might feel different, I personally love traveling and viewing new scenery, this would be all new for me.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I would be there for Montana. It's only a few hours drive from my city.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Is this dead?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nah, just no action as of late. We'll get into it again I am sure. Maybe a new thread titled West Coast meet and so on...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Resurrection!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

We tried last year and we never really got many people to agree on a place. We just kind of gave up and had a Wolf Creek meet but a good 8 or so people bailed on that one as well. I think we ended up with about 4 people lol. If somebody else wants to set one up and we aren't going to be stuck drinking 3.2 in the mormon state count me and and let me know how much it's gonna cost. I got screwed last year by people saying they would pay and show up but didn't so Im not setting shit up.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

monarch is a good place for a meet...... fuck gettin everyone a room ....we can pick A hotel and people can setup their own reservations......otherwise Ill meet you at Loveland


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Agreed, people just aren't reliable. That trip cost me more than it would have to go alone because of a few people backing out at the last second. I'll be at Loveland for sure. Ill provide cheap lodging if we do a Loveland meet :laugh: .


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Hood meet? Everyone can stay at Snowolf's place!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Agreed, people just aren't reliable. That trip cost me more than it would have to go alone because of a few people backing out at the last second. I'll be at Loveland for sure. Ill provide cheap lodging if we do a Loveland meet :laugh: .


Yeah that's why you have to get full payment in advance and remind people no refunds if you bail a week out. Sucks but otherwise the person setting it up gets screwed.


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

get one organised and make it the week before or after the east coast meet


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

and yet random internet strangers are still far more reliable than people you've known for years........


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

finailse a destination
get some dates
find the accomodation
post up details and prices
get a deposit off everyone before you commit to renting somewhere


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> Hood meet? Everyone can stay at Snowolf's place!


He'd probably make me sleep in his truck cab. If there is a meet on Hood when winter rolls around again, I'll be there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Mooz said:


> Yeah that's why you have to get full payment in advance and remind people no refunds if you bail a week out. Sucks but otherwise the person setting it up gets screwed.


That is where I screwed up. I should have been more of a Nazi about the whole thing. I'm not gonna bother this year. If anybody wants to ride they can book their own shit or set it up and Ill be happy to pay in advance.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> and yet random internet strangers are still far more reliable than people you've known for years........


Almost everybody that bailed are members of this board. It was my fault, no big deal. Just a learning experience. The trip to Wolf Creek was still sweet we found some cool out of bounds riding that was completely untouched and got to steal a few snowmobile rides as well.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I was one of the bailers. It was that sort of year last year and this year I can't even think to commit to a planned meet. Local mini meets, sure. I've got a lot of time already spoken for this year, and unfortunately a lot of it is not snowboarding related. Family first though. I posted my thoughts on the West coast fuck that meet thread thingy.


----------

